# Tabellengröße erzwingen



## Yannic Kappes (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es das schon mal gab, wenn ja dann löschen!

Kann ich eine Tabellenhöhe von 100% erzwingen, unabhängig davon wie groß der Inhalt ist?

Damit der zusätzliche Inhalt der Tabelle erst bei höheren Auflösungen angezeigt wird.

Danke schon mal


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Dezember 2004)

> Kann ich eine Tabellenhöhe von 100% erzwingen, unabhängig davon wie groß der Inhalt ist?
> 
> Damit der zusätzliche Inhalt der Tabelle erst bei höheren Auflösungen angezeigt wird.


Ähm... kann mir jemand den Zusammenhang erklären?  Nur weil die Tabelle 100% Höhe hat, wird der Inhalt doch trotzdem auch bei kleineren Auflösungen angezeigt.

-> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/gestaltung.htm#breiten_hoehen

Soviel ich weiss, funktioniert es nur, wenn du keine Doctype-Angabe machst, in allen anderen Fällen wird automatisch die benötigte Höhe verwendet.


----------



## Tholas (5. Dezember 2004)

Davon abgesehen, daß sich Tabellen am Inhalt anpassen (trotz Angaben), warum sollte man sowas wollen? Ein Webmaster sollte seine Besucher nicht bevormunden, sondern ein Format liefern, mit dem jeder klar kommt, schließlich ist der Webmaster von seinen Besuchern abhängig, und nicht die Besucher von ihm. _Er_ will, daß seine Seiten gelesen werden, und im Extremfall will er auch verkaufen. Und als Kunde kauft man dort ein, wo man freundlich empfangen wird und nicht dort, wo man bevormundet wird.

bye, Tholas


----------



## Ultraflip (6. Dezember 2004)

Auch wenns blödsinn ist ... setz ein Iframe in eine Tabelle mit 100% height und lass die Scrollbalken weg! Anders wirds wohl nicht gehen ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

Allgemein sollten Tabellen nur zur Darstellung von tabellarischen Daten verwendet werden, und erst Recht nicht für's Layout:Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten


----------



## Yannic Kappes (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich erstelle eine Website mithilfe von PHP und benutze eine Tabelle, in deren Zellen die einzelnen htmls reingeladen werden. Dabei ist in einer der Zellen das Menü.
Und dieses Menü soll aus Gründen der Optik bei höheren Auflösungen nach unten fortgesetzt werden. Ich dachte erst daran, die Scrollbar zu verbieten, ist aber Opera- unkompatibel.

Ih will dem User nichts vorenthalten und IFrames machen die (vor allem grafische) Inkompatibilität noch schlimmer!

Und was ist an Tabellen falsch, wenn sie helfen Frames zu ersetzen?


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Dezember 2004)

Gumbo, der Ansatz ist zwar gut, aber ich hab das mal versucht, umzusetzen - daran scheitert man, ganz ehrlich. Die völlig verschiedenen Interpretationen der verschiedenen Browser und noch dazu das Problem, dass man Text überhaupt nicht mehr vernünftig markieren kann, macht diese Technik zwar zu einem sehr interessanten, leider aber erst in einigen Jahren (Monaten?) vernünftig anwendbaren Hilfsmittel.


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

Das jemand daran scheitert, der sich mit soetwas vorher kaum oder garnicht befasst hat, wovon ich vorerst ausgehe, ist für mich nicht verwunderlich. Denn wahrscheinlich hast du gleich versucht, dein jetziges Layout/Design mit der dir bekannten Möglichkeiten umzusetzen. Und wahrscheinlich wird dies durch Positionierung mit der position-Eigenschaft geschehen sein, da diese für Anfänger leicht verständlich ist. Doch eben diese Technik birgt gewisse Probleme, wie etwa, dass sich Inhalte nicht wie üblich auswählen lassen, oder sich Elemente nicht dynamisch verhalten.
Steigt man jedoch etwas tiefer in die Materie ein, eröffnen sich durch kleine Kniffe die eine oder andere Möglichkeit Elementen die selben stilistischen Eigenschaften zuzuweisen, jedoch ohne die erwähnten Probleme.

Ein wirklich gutes Beispiel ist an dieser Stelle das „CSS Zen Garden“-Projekt. Mittlerweile gibt es 140 verschiedene Designs für ein und den selben Inhalt.


----------

